# I need help with my 2 newest girls



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

hello everyone. these are my 2 newest girls, they were said to be RIRs, they are 3 and a half months old, but i thought RIR were darker? please help with identifying them. thank you.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

they are also now getting in NEW feathers...i guess their 'adult' feathers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Abbie is darker red, Sweetpea was a solid medium red, and Chloe is a light blonde/red - all 3 are RIR. Shades vary just like people hair color.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have no clue ... sorry ...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Do they have a very flat back? If so then I would say RIR if not Production Red. I've posted some pics for you to compare.

RIR - notice the flat back


Production Red - notice not a flat back


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

They def have flat backs! Solid flat until their little tail feathers.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> My Abbie is darker red, Sweetpea was a solid medium red, and Chloe is a light blonde/red - all 3 are RIR. Shades vary just like people hair color.


What pretty names! Do you have any photos of them?


----------

